# Wayne's Green Beans



## TheNewMexican (Feb 4, 2013)

A few years ago, we lived near an elderly neighbor named Wayne. He was a neat old guy who tended a very nice garden and knew a lot of the "old timey" ways of living. He also liked to cook and shared the basis of this recipe with me. Here goes....... Wayne's Green Beans.





I started out with broiling some of the wild boar I harvested last fall. After it cooled a bit, I pulled the meat from the bone.
















I sauteed an onion with five cloves of garlic and three stalks of celery in a dutch oven with a little salt and olive oil till the onion goes translucent but not carmelized.















Next add some meat broth. We are very frugal with broth from roasts and boiled meat. We freeze and save it for use in other recipes. In this case the broth is from a past boar (pork) roast prepared with red wine, garlic and onion.
















Next comes the addition of the green beans and a couple sprigs of fresh rosemary.
























Finally, I added the pulled, roasted boar and some bacon chunks.


























Bring to a light boil for 15 minutes to cook green beans, then add chunked red potatoes and cook another 10 minutes till potatoes are tender.

















Serve and enjoy. :hungry:















Oh, and here's the Coronita I was drinking while cooking 















Saludes,

The New Mexican


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks f'n amazing. Have only had wild boar once, and I still remember it. To bad you followed it with that swile of a beer, lol


----------



## TheNewMexican (Feb 4, 2013)

Could have been worse..... Everybody else I know drinks bud light..... LOL


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, I guess your right, lol. Food does look amazing. Starting to wish I would have made something nicer for dinner


----------



## steeley (Feb 5, 2013)

irate1:irate1:irate1:Smothered green beans is one of my favorite .
I would love that dish . 
i give it 3 pirates


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 5, 2013)

That looks really tasty - I cook green beans two ways, but I'll try that for sure. Thanks for sharing and nice to see another stock freak. I make stock whenever I have bones, or carcass - there is no substitute for good stock.


----------



## JMJones (Feb 5, 2013)

I Want That


----------



## bear1889 (Feb 5, 2013)

Now that's some tasty looking greenbeans, they look like what I make for myself, my gf won't touch them. She says pork is bad for you, bacon is worse, and greenbeans should only be steamed to a bright green color anything more than that they are overdone . I grew up in southern Indiana in a small rural town, we called that country cooking and that's what I like to do. One thing I've seen living in the Cincy area are the soul food restaurants around here season the greens and greenbeans with smoked turkey butts and legs.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 5, 2013)

That old coot Wayne sure musta had a couple screws loose. Ruin perfectly good wild boar meat and bacon by contaminating them with vegetables?!? :sad0:

Ah well, I'm sure it was good, though.


----------



## TheNewMexican (Feb 5, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> That old coot Wayne sure musta had a couple screws loose. Ruin perfectly good wild boar meat and bacon by contaminating them with vegetables?!? :sad0:
> 
> Ah well, I'm sure it was good, though.




Hee Hee Hee..... actually I have an ulterior motive. My wife keeps on pushing these darn vegetables down my throat when she knows perfectly well that me and the dog are strictly meat eaters. This is one of my ways of diluting those green things with a bunch of meat so I don't have to taste them.:whistling: Just kidding........


Mike9 - You are correct, home made stock is one of the most wonderful things a cook can have in their arsenal. It just opens up a whole other realm of cooking and intensifying flavors. It seems a shame to me that there are so few who really understand this. Also a shame that it took me so long to discover.....

bear1889 - I think home / country cooking is one of the most healthy and enjoyable things a person can experience. Basic food that is good for the body and warming to the soul.


Saludes,

The New Mexican


----------



## Korin_Mari (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh my goodness. That looks heavenly!


----------

